# Datu Hartman's site overhaul!



## James Miller (Sep 16, 2008)

I've just seen the first revamp of Datu Hartman's personal site. So far the site looks great. I'm looking forward to seeing the end product. Here's the address for anyone who wants to take a peak. http://datuhartman.com Keep up the good work Mr. Hubbard!


----------



## arnisador (Sep 16, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## stickarts (Sep 16, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 16, 2008)

Cool site!


----------



## arnisador (Sep 16, 2008)

Credit Mr. Hubbard for the web work!


----------



## David Weatherly (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice design, good job.

David


----------



## Kenpo17 (Sep 10, 2009)

Datu Tim's ste really is coming along.  He is a great instructor, with a great school.  Datu Tim is one of the best when it comes to working with Arnis.


----------



## mendozahoney (Sep 23, 2009)

Looks neat and straight forward.
I like it.
thanks for sharing the link...


----------

